# Das Anglerboard jetzt auf Instagram!



## rippi (19. Februar 2020)

@Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Februar 2020)

Nutzt Ihr Insta eigentlich? Ich gestehe, dass ich mich da erst so langsam einfinde und auch noch nicht alle Funktionen durchschaut habe. Kann mir jemand z. B. den Sinn der Storys erklären? Wieso macht man das? Hat das Vorteile?


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Februar 2020)

Auf Insta Verzicht ich gerne, so nen laufsteg für geistlich verarmte Seelen braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. Februar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nutzt Ihr Insta eigentlich? Ich gestehe, dass ich mich da erst so langsam einfinde und auch noch nicht alle Funktionen durchschaut habe. Kann mir jemand z. B. den Sinn der Storys erklären? Wieso macht man das? Hat das Vorteile?


Bei den Stories kannst Du so viele Bilder wie Du willst einbinden. Beim normalen Post bist Du ja beschränkt. Dadurch "bombardierst" Du auch nicht Deine eigene Seite oder die Deiner Follower mit zu vielen Bildern. Zudem werden sie separat gelistet.


----------

